# Useless



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey Jordan, Is it just me or did you notice since we are closer to our engines we've been Advocating the CA alot lately. I dunno, I've just notice that almost every where we post there is "CA" in there...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it seems that everyone lately is asking questions about engines. i'm just giving my 2cents. people always underestime the little 1.8 and it's going to bite them in the ass some day soon.

oh yeah, and i'm working on seeing if i can get some more CA clips for dumb cheap from the same guy i got mine from. from what he said originally, he had 10 of them coming in. and he's only got 2 sold so far. one was to me and one was to another guy up in canada. i'm waiting for him to email me back and i'll let you know about prices and such. you're probably looking at 1300 for the clip and probably 7 or 800 for shipping i would think. i'll let you know for sure tho.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

there's another 1.8T around in another brand of car... and i eat it's ass all the time


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

eww dude....no one wants to hear about your personal life and how you eat ass. that's just gross. :dumbass: 

but on a serious note, Audi and VW have 1.8T's and they suck. they have a very inefficient KKK turbo that is basically anerexic. i raced a guy that had one with a downpipe and exhaust and a chip when i had my stock SE-R and he barely pulled away from me. we went from a dead stop to about 65 and he was maybe 3 car lengths ahead of me.  so sad...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah... me and a buddy raced a modded one with chip/exhaust/intake and maybe a few other things and we tore him up on the highway...

i love my max


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i would buy a Max or an Altima if i were going to get FWD again. i love the way they look. of course, i'd buy a B13 SE-R first. i miss that car.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

A32 rules!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> you're probably looking at 1300 for the clip and probably 7 or 800 for shipping i would think. i'll let you know for sure tho.


Thanks. Tell me how the clip looks and I'll decide from there. Night7 is offering $1800 for their CA's and they're here in PHX so Ill look at their clips this week.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Thanks. Tell me how the clip looks and I'll decide from there. Night7 is offering $1800 for their CA's and they're here in PHX so Ill look at their clips this week.


he has 2 of them right now, i think one was sold tho. i almost bought the other from him but then i found the deal that i'm getting now. you better hurry and get one tho, they are getting mad hard to find with a 5spd tranny now.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

True... Thanks man!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i want a engine swap in my car... maybe when i'm older i'll take a road trip down to AZ and visit night. and sleep over at jeongs house  other then that i'll drive my stock KA24E with a rusted factory spoiler and 2 12's in the back


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

12" wheels?

that's gotta suck for traction...

lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ha ha funny 

12"s as in subs my friend  in a nice ported box.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i like vw's. they can be quite bad when tuned right.i would really only want a corrado though....best car they built...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> but on a serious note, Audi and VW have 1.8T's and they suck. they have a very inefficient KKK turbo that is basically anerexic. i raced a guy that had one with a downpipe and exhaust and a chip when i had my stock SE-R and he barely pulled away from me. we went from a dead stop to about 65 and he was maybe 3 car lengths ahead of me.  so sad...


Umm... have you had a look at the stock T25 on the CA18DET? Its is suitably crap. Id bet a CA18DET would also 'barely' pull away from an SE-R

3 car lengths is heaps at 65. On a quarter mile given a trap speed of around 95-100 the 1.8T would be trouncing you.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Joel said:


> Umm... have you had a look at the stock T25 on the CA18DET? Its is suitably crap. Id bet a CA18DET would also 'barely' pull away from an SE-R
> 
> 3 car lengths is heaps at 65. On a quarter mile given a trap speed of around 95-100 the 1.8T would be trouncing you.


hey now, i never said the CA had a great turbo either. and 3 car lengths in a race from a dead stop to 65 in a modified turbo against a stock NA car is not much at all. i raced modified hondas all the time and would be 3 car lengths ahead by the time i hit second gear.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> hey now, i never said the CA had a great turbo either. and 3 car lengths in a race from a dead stop to 65 in a modified turbo against a stock NA car is not much at all. i raced modified hondas all the time and would be 3 car lengths ahead by the time i hit second gear.


did they stall?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Who says you need a turbo on the CA? The turbocharger is not the be all and end all of forced induction 

Anyway the CA is built a lot better than the Sr.....people that like the CA are not sheep (eg follow the trend)........


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Right On!!!


----------

